
Cassini, Rømer, and the velocity of light (2008) - mgdo
http://fermatslibrary.com/s/cassini-romer-and-the-velocity-of-light
======
Aelinsaar
I so rarely get to learn new words that I've never once encountered before,
but this piece had one. "Prostapheresis"

Apparently it's an archaic trigonometric method for approximate multiplication
and division.

~~~
Someone
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prosthaphaeresis](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prosthaphaeresis)

~~~
goldenkey
As a mathematician who is still in the learning phase and intuition is
lacking, thank you. This method is ingenius and makes the invention of
logarithms make even more sense consequentally. HN rocks :-)

------
mrkibo
This is an interesting article about later additions to the quest to measure
light's speed: [https://www.physicsforums.com/insights/speed-light-
galilean-...](https://www.physicsforums.com/insights/speed-light-galilean-
relativity)

------
unixhero
History of radio astronomy. It can't get much better than that.

